# Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad



## labralehn (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir zuerst einen Trolley mit 2 Rädern gekauft, der war vom Aufbau, ähnlich einem Golf Trolley. Für leichtes Angel Equipment ideal aber nicht für eine umfangreiche Ausrüstung.

Also musste noch ein anderer Trolley her.
Diesmal fiel die Wahl auf den "MAD Transformer Car-Go Barrow" Grosse Ladefläche, flexibele Einstellungen, kleine Transportmaße zu seiner Transportfähigkeit, sehr stabiler Rahmen.
Hier bekomme ich alles aufgeladen, was ich am Wasser benötige und kann sogar bei Bedarf noch die Ausrüstung eines Angelkollegen mitnehmen.

Das erste Problem hierbei, was sich herausstellte, ist folgendes:

Das Rad vorne bremst, auf Grund seines Traktor-ähnlichen Reifens, zu stark ab, was wiederum dazu führt, das der Transport dadurch unnötig anstrengender wird.

Hier wird ein anderes Rad besorgt mit anderem (und weniger) Profil.


Das zweite Problem, ist bei Strecken >500m.

Da der Trolley von der Kontruktion einer Schubkarre ähnelt, leicht zum Kippen neigt und man ihn beim Bewegen immer angehoben halten muss.

Abhilfe dazu:
Hier werden 2 zusätzliche Räder angebracht und zwar an der mir zugewandten Seite des Vehikels.

Das Gute ist es sind schon 2 Stützen vorhanden, das sind 4 Kant Aluprofile und lassen sich komplett entfernen.

Hier werden dann 2 andere 4 Kant Aluprofile mit je einem Rad angebracht. Man kann dann auch noch die Höhe entsprechend einstellen, die Original Arretierungskralle bleibt erhalten.

So muss man das Vehikel nicht mehr anheben, sondern nur noch anschieben. Das sollte für einen entspannteren Transportweg sorgen.

Man muss dann auch nicht mehr die schweren Sache nach vorne aufladen, sondern kann die Sache beliebig auf der Ladefläche ablegen.

Alternativ gibts auch noch diese Lösung hier:
http://carpheart.de/videos/best-practice/pimp-my-trolley/

*Umbau abgeschlossen:*
Ich war heute im Baumark und habe mir die benötigten Teile besorgt.

1 Rohr 2 cm Durchmesser als Achse
2 Räder mit Tonnenlager innenseitig, mit Schlauch zum Aufpumpen
2 Rohrschellen für 2cm Rohre
4 6x40er Schrauben
4 Beilagscheiben mit 6mm Bohrung
6 Flügelmuttern (4 werden benötigt - 2 also als Reserve)
1 x Grosses Rad für vorne auch mit 2 cm Achsaufnahme und Tonnenlager innenseitig.

noch 4 mal Schraubmuffen zum Fixieren der Räder auf der Achse. Je eine Muffe rechts und links am Rad angebracht. Damit das Rad nicht auf der Achse seitlich hin und her rutscht.

Die hinteren Vierkantprofile Aluteile konnte man abziehen.
Da habe ich je 2 6mm Löcher durchgebohrt, hier kommen die Rohrschellen dran, das ist die Aufnahme für die Achse.

Alles zusammengebaut. Wirkt schon viel stabiler wie vorher.
Die Achse mit den Rädern und den Alustützen kann ich beim Transport des Trolleys im Fahrzeug zusammengebaut lassen, das nimmt nicht nicht viel Platz weg.

So geht der Zusammenbau mit wenigen Handgriffen schnell von statten.

Das vordere Rad wie gewohnt auf die Welle fädeln.
Die Hintere Achse mittel der beiden Alu Vierkantprofile in die Aufnahme am Trolley reinschieben. Fertig.

Am Samstag gehts dann zur ersten Testfahrt im beladenen Zustand.

Endlich nur noch Schieben und nicht mehr Abmühen.


----------



## noob4ever (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad*

Coole Idee, finde aber das Video nicht sehr verständlich. Vor allem so ein "Ding" ist bestimmt nicht leicht zu finden für jemanden der sich genauso wenig damit auskennt. 
Was ihr also braucht ist (wenn ihr es so eingebt, werdet ihr es auch finden):
-Rohr 20mm Durchmesser
-2x Luftrad/PU-Rad... mit 20mm Nabe (Nenngröße)
-4x Stellring (das sind die "Dinger")
-2x Befestigungsschelle 20 mm
-4x Schraube + Mutter (Länge Durchmesser angepasst)

So sieht es in etwa zusammengebaut aus:
http://www.radundrolle.de/bilder/basispix/Lichte-Weite.jpg

Arbeitserleichterung/weniger Werkzeugeinsatz:
-Flügelmutter anstatt Mutter
- http://img.directindustry.de/images_di/photo-g/starre-kupplung-stellring-12564-2742547.jpg anstatt Stellring


----------



## labralehn (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad*

Ja genau "4x Stellring", die habe ich heute doch noch gefunden bei Hornbach. 

Online auf die Webseite vom Hornbach gegangen, und den entsprechenden Markt in meiner Nähe ausgewählt.
Dann die 4 Muffen ausgesucht und reservieren gelassen.
4h später konnte ich sie in Empfang nehmen.
Hat alles bestens geklappt. Im Verkauf (im Regal) vor Ort gabs die nicht, deswegen habe ich die auch dort gestern vor Ort nicht gefunden.

4x Stellring 20mm Bohrung (DIN 705 MIT) Innenseckskant verzinkt, passend zur 20mm Achse.
Preis für alle 4 10,16€

(Die Muffen waren nur provisorisch gewesen. Habe ich heute gleich ausgetauscht, gegen die Stellringe.)


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad*

Den Ringen mit Madenschrauben für die Befestigung der Reifen würde ich nicht trauen, wenn man mal seitlich zum Hang steht wirken da schon ordentliche Kräfte.
Ich würd sicherheitshalber die Madenschrauben ein bisschen in die Achse einsenken.


----------



## noob4ever (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Den Ringen mit Madenschrauben für die Befestigung der Reifen würde ich nicht trauen, wenn man mal seitlich zum Hang steht wirken da schon ordentliche Kräfte.
> Ich würd sicherheitshalber die Madenschrauben ein bisschen in die Achse einsenken.



Man kann auch einfach 5mm Löcher jeweils vor und hinter dem Rad mit je einer 20mm Unterlegsscheibe Abstand bohren und Splinte reinmachen (wie bei anderen Trollys und Schubkarren). Fertig. Dann kostst das ganze ca 20€.


----------



## labralehn (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad*

Gestern habe ich das Gefährt in Betrieb genommen.

Der Trolley war komplett beladen.
2 komplette Karpfenausrüstungen.
Grosse Anglerbox.
Grosse Tasche mit Boilies, Grundfutter, diverse Utensilien.

Geschätztes Gewicht der Ladung auf dem Trolley 50kg.

Schieben konnte man den Trolley nun ganz leicht.
Anheben war schon etwas schwieriger, aber noch möglich.

Zurückgelegte Stelle bis zum Angelplatz 800m

Auffällig ist die nun schlechte Kurvengängigkeit.
Wege mit weiten Kurvenradien, lassen sich aber fahren.

Engere Radien kann man bewältigen, indem man den Trolley anhebt und dann auf dem Vorderrad nach rechts oder links bewegt.

War ja auch vor dem Umbau so gewesen, (Schubkarrenprinzip)

Was ich bei mir noch ändern muss, ist folgendes:
Ich habe die Achse für die beiden Räder hinten angebracht, da wo sich die beiden Stützen für die Schlammfüsse befinden.

Da hier nun durch die Achse und die Räder mehr Gewicht auf die beiden Stützen wirkt, fallen diese beim Anheben heraus.
Besser gesagt, die Klemmfunktion der Höhenverstellung ist für das nun höhere Gewicht nicht mehr ausreichend. (vorher musste es nur die leichten Schlammfüsse von einigen Gramm halten nun muss die Achse incl. der Räder gehalten werden)

Abhilfe, ich werde die Aufnahme der jeweiligen Stütze durchbohren und diese mit einer Schraube und Flügelmutter sichern. Dann kann man den Trolley ganz normal anheben.

Positiv war nun auch das Kippverhalten des Trolleys, dies ist fast nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn man die schweren Sachen auf den hinteren Bereich der Ladefläche packt.


----------



## labralehn (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolley Umbau auf 3 Rad*

Nun habe ich nochmals ein paar kleine Modifikationen vorgenommen:

Die Schlammfüsse an den Stützen entfernt.
Die Stützen und den Rahmen durchbohrt und dort eine Fixierung mittels Federsplint gesichert.

Ich habe Federsplinte ausgewählt, da man diese schnell entfernen kann, um die Stützen ensprechend zu montieren oder zu demontieren.

Zur Zeit kann ich das Ganze aber komplett montiert im Fahrzeug transportieren.

Nächstes WE kommt eine Tour von 1200m mit dem Trolley zum Gewässer und 1200m zurück, da kann ich nochmal besser testen.
Ob das nun alles soweit in Ordnung ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Wenn ich dann daran denke, mache ich ein paar Fotos vom modifizierten Trolley.


----------

